# My Opinion: Vince Carter to Knicks imminent!



## :TorontoRaptors: (May 25, 2003)

*Vince Carter to Knicks imminent!*

Very good sources tell me that the Knicks and Raptors are putting the finishing touches on a trade that would see Vince Carter go to New York for Nazr Mohammed, Jerome Williams, and a 1st round pick (lottery protected through 2008).

Good deal for New York, IMO.

Trade will be likely made official within the next 3-4 days.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Another Carter rumor... first off, unless it includes Rose I don't buy it. 

But the beauty of it is, with Rose and Carter we could play guards at every position!!!

Well, Isiah said NY is a "guard" town, didn't know he meant it literally. Glad Isiah was so effective at reducing his predecessors glut of powerforwards. They can't really do anything five guards can't do, right?


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Vince Carter to Knicks imminent!*



> Originally posted by <b>:TorontoRaptors:</b>!
> Very good sources tell me that the Knicks and Raptors are putting the finishing touches on a trade that would see Vince Carter go to New York for Nazr Mohammed, Jerome Williams, and a 1st round pick (lottery protected through 2008).
> 
> Good deal for New York, IMO.
> ...


Don't listen to this guy, he's full of ****.

He always used to post bull**** rumours from his 'inside sources' on the Raptors board and get his *** flamed to hell.

I guess thats why he didn't post this on the Raptors board.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Re: Vince Carter to Knicks imminent!*



> Originally posted by <b>Numbed One</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't listen to this guy, he's full of ****.
> ...


:yes:


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

what is with all these Naz rumors???

Has Vin Baker become our secret weapon??

Vince Carter???:no:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: Vince Carter to Knicks imminent!*



> Originally posted by <b>Numbed One</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't listen to this guy, he's full of ****.
> ...


I _third_ that.. 
:yes:


----------



## :TorontoRaptors: (May 25, 2003)

Sounds like Thomas isn't interested in dealing any 1st rounders and wants to dump some salary.

I'm hearing the offer on the table as of Tuesday morning was...

Toronto: Vince Carter, Jalen Rose
New York: Nazr Mohammed, Anfernee Hardaway, Trevor Ariza


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>:TorontoRaptors:</b>!
> Sounds like Thomas isn't interested in dealing any 1st rounders and wants to dump some salary.
> 
> I'm hearing the offer on the table as of Tuesday morning was...
> ...


First off, how does Isiah get to dump salary in this or any deal with TO?

Second, my sources tell me you and your sources have no credibility. You can see my sources above.

Third, those salaries don't match.


----------



## :TorontoRaptors: (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> 
> 
> First off, how does Isiah get to dump salary in this or any deal with TO?
> ...


That deal may have be proposed by Toronto.

Thomas has said he will not trade any 1st round picks.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

Carter, Rose, Moiso (maybe another scrub)

for

Hardaway, Mohammad, JYD or Kurt Thomas or Crawford, Ariza works



I still think it is BS though. I'll believe it when I see it, and I don't like the looks of the trade. At all. But if we're taking crap back I want JYD to be part of that crap. I'm assuming IT won't give up both Mohammad and Crawford in a deal.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

How can Naz be part of any deal???

He is our only 5 without a pacemaker or a 20" verical leap.am i missing something?


----------



## BigC (Sep 28, 2004)

If we trade Nazr I wil be pissed! That means Kurt will be our starting center.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

You have the worst sources in NBA history


----------



## knicks235 (May 20, 2003)

*Re: Vince Carter to Knicks imminent!*



> Originally posted by <b>:TorontoRaptors:</b>!
> Very good sources tell me that the Knicks and Raptors are putting the finishing touches on a trade that would see Vince Carter go to New York for Nazr Mohammed, Jerome Williams, and a 1st round pick (lottery protected through 2008).
> 
> Good deal for New York, IMO.
> ...


your credibility just skyrocketed.......all the way down.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: Vince Carter to Knicks imminent!*



> Originally posted by <b>knicks235</b>!
> 
> 
> your credibility just skyrocketed.......all the way down.


:laugh:


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

I hope he doesn't come back next time he gets a bogus lead. Why does he bother?

Moron.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

How does something SKYrocket down?


----------

